# NEED Help With A Sona



## Miles Skratch (Aug 24, 2011)

So here's the deal...

Ive been trying to come up with a good fursona for a bit. I feel as though my current one is just too fanboyish seeing as I made it basically COPYING Renard from Lapfox or Vulpvibe. Ive been wanting to change it for a while but I am indecisive upon what animal it should be. You see I want a fursona that relates to the animals attributes and behavior. For example I thought I decided I wanted a foxcoon because there a mix of fast, smart, sly, and all around just cool. But now I realized I want it to relate to me a bit more than my fantasy fursona. 

So here's the idea...

I made the thread to ask you guys what my sona could be. Really I need help coming up with an animal that relates to me best. So listed below are attributes and what not of who I am. 

The list...

The things below are to help in anyones ideas of a good sona for me. (If they are willing of course. =3)


Slender
Tall
Pretty Smart
Pretty Fast
Prefers the night
Likes city life (especially at night)
Looks serious but is really sweet
Not very strong
Loves Halloween (not sure if that one helps)
Prefers to do things themselves (Lone Wolf)
Bad vision
Wouldn't harm a fly

I hope these listed above will help anyone in there ideas. I would be very grateful in any help anyone could give me. If anyone believes I should add anything the could help them or someone else in there ideas please post it and ill try and add it. Thanks a bunch you guys! :-D


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, to me a lot of your list seems to scream raccoon ... or maybe ferret. I think it really just depends on what feels right to you though, so it's hard to recommend things.

Edit: oh, what about an ermine or a marten?


----------



## Miles Skratch (Aug 24, 2011)

Edit: oh, what about an ermine or a marten?[/QUOTE]

Uhm, what are those if you dont mind me asking? I can look it up to if you think that would be better.


----------



## Deo (Aug 24, 2011)

BAT
Slender, city dwelling, loves nightlife, looks serious, not strong, no social groups, bad vision.

Would harm a fly though.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 24, 2011)

> Uhm, what are those if you dont mind me asking? I can look it up to if you think that would be better.


They're related to ferrets and otters, if I remember right.  At least they look like them.  :X
I was thinking a panther or jaguar, until you listed the bad vision thing.  Maybe a rabbit or a jackal?


----------



## israfur (Aug 24, 2011)

It's really admirable that you've come to terms with changing your fursona  to something more personal (and original) but the bottom line is that  no one can really tell you what you are. D;
Well If anything, I can direct you towards species. Your fursona sounds a lot like a bird/avian.
Then again everybody can give wildly diverse answers so it's like I said it's up to you. D;


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2011)

You actually strike me as a Snow Leopard... That or another feline variant. I can visualize a friend that reminds me of the characteristics you've listed. She's gorgeous and has that Audrey Hepburn glamour to her when she sits at a bar. A martini with 2 olives. She sips with her left hand so as to make that first hand stroke/shake not cold. Classy


----------



## Miles Skratch (Aug 24, 2011)

Deo said:


> BAT
> Slender, city dwelling, loves nightlife, looks serious, not strong, no social groups, bad vision.
> 
> Would harm a fly though.



Wow, never even thought of a bat. And as a bonus they are pretty suitable to Halloween so that works out awesomely!



lunar_helix said:


> They're related to ferrets and otters, if I remember right.  At least they look like them.  :X
> I was thinking a panther or jaguar, until you listed the bad vision thing.  Maybe a rabbit or a jackal?



Yeah, wikied both Martens and Ermines. And as to the bad vision, my visions not horrible just have to wear glasses. =/

Yeah it seems a lot of people (not just on here but my friends too) tell me that its really my choice. The suggestions help but maybe in the end I just gotta choose one myself, ya know?

Sounds as though your really wanting to see this person right now. XD


----------



## Lunar (Aug 24, 2011)

Miles Skratch said:


> Yeah, wikied both Martens and Ermines. And as to the bad vision, my visions not horrible just have to wear glasses. =/


I'm liking the answers others have given.  What do I know. x3  I'm still grumpy with my own decision for another character, not my 'sona, but the drill instructor for my story.  I made her a wolf, and am kind of disappointed because the fandom is _teeming_ with canines.


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 24, 2011)

Holy quadruple post, batman. There's an edit button.

And, I think bat does sound like the coolest suggestion.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2011)

Miles Skratch said:


> Sounds as though your really wanting to see this person right now. XD



She's one of my most trusted friends. I wouldn't have better company if I was with myself 

But in the end pick something that makes you, you. You'll realize any animal can exhibit the qualities you've listed.


----------



## Miles Skratch (Aug 25, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> the fandom is _teeming_ with canines.



And that's the exact reason I want to keep myself from having a canine sona and get rid of my current one.

Yeah, coolest. Remember, needs to be compatible. Not saying it isnt from what Deo said but, ya know.

Yeah, sounds like I need to find my spirit animal. lol But for real thanks for the suggestion. And best wishes with your friend there. =3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 25, 2011)

The edit button is your friend...


----------



## drpickelle (Aug 29, 2011)

I was going to say ferret-- but someone else already did. Bat does seem like a suitable choice however-- works with a lot of the things on your list.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 29, 2011)

http://daemonpage.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15219

For another reason but this thread is a list of detail animal-traits-translated-to-human-behavior list. If you're looking for a deep connection like that then this type of analysis should be right up your ally (< I didn't spell that right) and I hope it helps.


----------



## Miles Skratch (Aug 30, 2011)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> http://daemonpage.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15219
> 
> For another reason but this thread is a list of detail animal-traits-translated-to-human-behavior list. If you're looking for a deep connection like that then this type of analysis should be right up your ally (< I didn't spell that right) and I hope it helps.



Well after, looking through that link a bunch of times I finally found Amercian Marten and I have to say its suits me VERY well. Im glad I chose a Marten. I will keep a bat in mind though for a certain holiday...


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 30, 2011)

Miles Skratch said:


> Well after, looking through that link a bunch of times I finally found American Marten and I have to say its suits me VERY well. I'm glad I chose a Marten. I will keep a bat in mind though for a certain holiday...



Glad I could help


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 31, 2011)

Just thought I'd throw in my two cents, though you seem to have come to a decision. You could always consider a Galago (Bush Baby/Nagapie same thing, different names). http://boyinblack.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/bush-baby-web.jpg It's not too far off of what you described, except for perhaps tall, likes the city life and looks serious but is really sweet. Bush Baby's just look sweet. As for everything else though, it's not too far off the mark.


----------



## Takun (Aug 31, 2011)

Merged quad posts.  Please use the multiquote function and the edit post function in the future.  Thanks.


----------

